# Best Whey Protein to use?



## Judderman

I'm looking for a good whey protein to build up/strengthen the muscles whilst training and came across these? Was just wondering if anyone has used any of them; and if they're any good? The lad in one of the stores near mine, recommended the Peak Body or Sci-Mx but wanted to get everyone else's opinion


Peak Body's Peak Whey

Sci-Mx's 100% Ultragen Whey Protein

Sport Sense's Hi-Iso Pure Whey

PhD's Pharma Whey


Pretty new to all this, so any help would be appreciated

Thanks


----------



## EXTREME

You may find that these 2 may be his most profitable brands.

Sci-Mx and PhD are made in the same place so pretty much the same thing, both decent brands.

I'd personally avoid Sport Sense and Peak Body.


----------



## bodyworks

you've gotta be kidding me. Go with Mister Extreme's own brand (too modest to mention it eh?) Extreme Nutrition Whey is very highly recomended round these parts, mostly because the people here have tried it and like it. I love the stuff (no really i am that sad i love it more than anything lately) so i cannot rate it highly enough.


----------



## Big_Idiot1466867997

I always used SciMx, but i now also use MyProtein - it's so cheap and they do many different variations of proteins (whey, casein, egg powder, milk powder, different protein blends...etc etc....


----------



## freddee

I just wasn't growing on myprotein and I used enough! PHD is safe reflex, I might try somthing from extreme when my mate puts it in his store....


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927

CANT GO WRONG WITH eXTREME


----------



## splinter1466867924

Other then extreme and myprotein.

ON is top notch imo, offer more flavours then anyone else.

Pro-peptides by CNP come highly recommended too. Just not their whey, it mixes like dry cement.


----------



## EXTREME

I can't speak for My Protein but I can say that Extreme Nutrition only source raw materials from reputable (expensive!) raw material suppliers, we have nothing from India, China or old Eastern Block countries.

By opting to only use the best raw ingredients we are able to produce supplements that can be used by people with food intolerances and that also bring about results.

I'd happily have my products tested against Gaspari, USN, CNP, Muscletech, PhD and the like and I know we'd come out well.


----------



## 3752

Bodyworks said:


> you've gotta be kidding me. Go with Mister Extreme's own brand (too modest to mention it eh?) Extreme Nutrition Whey is very highly recomended round these parts, mostly because the people here have tried it and like it. I love the stuff (no really i am that sad i love it more than anything lately) so i cannot rate it highly enough.


got to agree with Bodyworks.....you will find most who use extreme never go back to other brands.....MP are ok but most people choose them because they are cheap not because they are good??

plus as a board member you get 25% discount on all Extreme supplements....


----------



## Hard Trainer

They sell SCI-MX at my local gym but its quite expensive


----------



## splinter1466867924

PScarb said:


> got to agree with Bodyworks.....you will find most who use extreme never go back to other brands.....MP are ok but most people choose them because they are cheap not because they are good??
> 
> plus as a board member you get 25% discount on all Extreme supplements....


I use mp for alot of things like omega's etc..

I gotta say the choc mint whey from mp is probably the nicest flavour ive had after the old banana formula from extreme.

Loving the extreme banana pro-6, more so then the banana whey.


----------



## sharks3010

Hi,

Only just joined and I'm a beginner so this seemed like a good place to get some help. Looking to get some advice as I'm a bit overwhelmed with the range of supplements available. I've been trying Sci-MX 100% Ultragen Whey (muscle size & definition) but as it's quite expensive I'm looking at a potential alternative that will carry the same effects. I'm in my late 20's and haven't lived the healthiest lifestyle in terms of exercise, so I'm carrying some excess weight that I need to shift. I'm coping OK with my cardio but I'm interested in building and toning up. Not to interested in piling on the mass, as I'm above average build anyway, plus I need to keep my fat levels to a minimum. Just wondering if anyone could advise me on some good protein/supplements for this kind of situation. If anyone could recommend some EXTREME NUTRITION alternatives, as well as other brands that would be ace.

Sorry if this has been asked a lot, but it's my first time (got to start somewhere!)

Thanks in advance folks for any help.


----------



## 3752

asking the question is not an issue mate....

both Extreme Whey and Extreme Pro 6 would be what you are looking for as a board member you get a 25% discount on all extreme products just use MCD25


----------



## EXTREME

Its actually 35% off RRP when using the code on Extreme Nutrition - Sports Nutrition | Bodybuilding Supplements | Fitness Clothing until the end of april


----------



## Junfandan

Hi all new here. Found the place after looking for advice on whey protein. I'm keen to get extreme whey coz it sounds really good - I'm just going through the order process but dong think the 35% discount is being applied. It only seems to be taking £5 off. I thought it would b around £13.

Any ideas if £5 is the right amount before I click buy ? Ty


----------



## 3752

Junfandan said:


> Hi all new here. Found the place after looking for advice on whey protein. I'm keen to get extreme whey coz it sounds really good - I'm just going through the order process but dong think the 35% discount is being applied. It only seems to be taking £5 off. I thought it would b around £13.
> 
> Any ideas if £5 is the right amount before I click buy ? Ty


The 35% is from the rrp, extreme are currently having a 20% sale this code gives you an extra 15% on top of that


----------



## Junfandan

PScarb said:


> The 35% is from the rrp, extreme are currently having a 20% sale this code gives you an extra 15% on top of that


Got it. Ty for letting me know


----------



## Junfandan

Bit confused as to which is the best extreme protein product for me. I'm not looking to be body builder size, just increase muscle. I'm currently doing some mma specific weight routines and simple cardio.

Should I get the whey protein or the pro-6 ? The pro-6 looks like it's more for those who are serious body builders. I'm not sure though so any tips would be good.

Ty


----------



## jordan_

Bulk powders mate. 5kg tub for 35 quid unflavoured yes but all you need is some chocolate nesquik powder for a quid and your away. First time I've had bulk powders but its ideal and very reasonably priced aswell mate.

Its all down to personal preference though bud.


----------



## nas

Hi, I am looking to buy the extreme nutrition whey. I have been looking for any supplement facts i.e. amino acid content per certain amount of serving, but no luck. Does anyone have any info?

Also, what are the main differences between the extreme whey and pro-6?

Thanks

nas


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927

hello mate i thinks its on Extremes site, it in my sig


----------



## Erol20

im looking to buy some extreme nutrition whey from the site but i see there are 2 diff types, there is a 3 blend in a small tub and a 2 blend in large tub...

which is best for a newbie? if u need any more info jus ask

cheers

Erl


----------



## Erol20

looking closer it says that they are both 2 blend in the bigger description lol il get the large tub


----------



## justheretosnoop

You going for the Pro-6? It's good stuff, I use it each night before I hit the sack. I have the Mass first thing with my porridge and the B&R straight after training.


----------



## 3752

Erol the Pro 6 is a blended protein containing quick, medium and slow releasing proteins for me this is best used mid morning and afternoon and before bed, the Whey is a quicker releasing protein so better for mornings at breakfast and PWO....


----------



## ShaunMc

I would agree with most of the guys and say that the extreme proteins are a good bet as they taste good and have a range of good quality ingredients in them

i would avoid sci mx as its over priced and expensive IMO

take a look at the types of protein sources that are used to make up the protein powder ... many companies use cheap proteins


----------



## brian73

i always liked to try different brands, for taste. have tried met-rex...myprotein....sci-mix....atlas.......and am on cnp at the minute.

was sick of payin big money for crap tasting protein, have never tried extremes though.

and nothing as bad as payin 40 to 50 pounds for a large tub of protein only for it to arrive and taste like S--T


----------



## jonnymc

Met-RX - Chocolate, 2 scoops with 400ml milk - a taste that cant be beat!

although i am not using it at the minute, looking after the £, so on bulk suppliers.


----------



## brian73

i dont agree with ya on that one bro

always felt met-rex lacking in real flavour, although i only ever buy chocolate in any make of powder


----------



## rocky82

2.2kg tub of Extreme Nutrition whey delivered today...I shall review shortly.

(Not that my opinion has ever counted for anything...)

:becky:


----------



## martin c

just started using this myself it is a brand that no one seems to have mentioned click any one else tried it as it does seem cheap but the ingredients look ok or has the title ' natures best blinded me' :tongue1:

atb martin


----------



## justheretosnoop

I used Nature's Best for 5-6 months last year mate, along with their mono and L-Glut. It's hard to know exactly what to look for but I was more than happy with it at the time.


----------



## crazycal1

if an unflavoured whey concentrate can taste ok theres sommat whey wrong if a branded powder tasted cRap..


----------



## EXTREME

Martin, that is a weight gainer, 55% carbs and 35% protein, it should taste gorgeous but it's not a proper protein drink mate.


----------



## martin c

Extreme said:


> Martin, that is a weight gainer, 55% carbs and 35% protein, it should taste gorgeous but it's not a proper protein drink mate.


sort of what i am looking for at the moment ( sorry didnt mean to hijack thread ) i am going to switch to more specific protein supp shortly when i have sorted out what is best ( exteme is looking fave at the moment

regards m


----------



## JJay21

Hey Guys,

Sorry but another newbie posting!! I'm just about to finish a bag of Mutant Mass, i've not found it too bad but its very thick and I'm not 100% sure about it, I feel its a little overpriced for what you get.

Anyway, I've thread through this thread after trawling a huge number of sites and the Extreme Nutrition does look excellent. Basically I am looking for a little bit of advice. I am training 5 times a week isolating muscle groups. My main aim is to increase muscle size/Mass and also strength. From the Extreme Nutrition range what would be the best products for me to get?

I had been told to get EFX Kre-Alkalyn as a creatine product but I'm not too sure about it.

Any advice you guys could give would be brilliant.


----------



## 2 min Turkish

i started gym about 3 months ago and have been using optimum nutrition (O N) 100 % whey and 100% casein for the past 2 months i think it has made a difference and the whey from ON taste much better then maximuscle whey

how come no 1 else has bigged it up ??

i might get sci max next tho cos every one is bigging it up and im gonna get Kre - Alkalyn which has well gd revues on the net


----------



## EXTREME

Because it's damned expensive and comes from the same factory asd PhD, USN, Sci Mx, Vyomax, BSN will come from there soon too, so they're all musch the same.

EFX Kre-Alkalyn is the same as our Extreme Nutrition Kr-Evolution.


----------



## 2 min Turkish

just got sci mx through the post, had 2 shakes already but not sure how many shakes a day i should be taking now,

on the tub it says 2 to 3 during the day in between meals and before and after my work out but im confused

what 4-5 shakes a day surely that's too much ?

should i be taking post/ pre work out products instead of shakes before and after my work out ?

soz about the questions but im just trying to get my head round this stuff

thanks


----------



## justheretosnoop

Of course they're gonna say 4-5 a day, the more you drink the more you'll spend. You need to work out your diet requirements, use 'real' food where possible and just supplement shakes if required. Best time for whey is first thing and post-wo in my opinion, then perhaps a slow release before bed.


----------



## EXTREME

This is what you find when companies who have no interest in bodybuilding/sport other then selling you producs!

Have a look at the money grabbers or the shifty companies, they are never run by ex bodybuilders.


----------



## Loz1466868022

Ive Been Using allsorts over the last year to try and find the best shakes took me a while to realise that you need a fast realease in the morning,mixed release throughout day, and recover shake after workout and also a slow release before bedtime, just brought some refllex chocolate whey and got to admit the taste is rank not the best but i find that the wheys are nowhere near as tastey as the mixed release or the all in ones.

Have just tried build and recover from monster and must admit chocolate tastes okay for a recover drink so will purchase this from now on but yet to try pro6 as still using usn igf fo bedtime but will also try this when it runs out along with the extreme whey, chocolate only for me im afraid. < Extreme is there a particular reason why you use aspartame in the build and recover as it is not in your whey or pro6, sorry to ask the question but was curious as it has had some bad rep over the years? could never stand the taste of it in diet drinks but cant taste it in build and recover


----------



## rocky82

Having just re-ordered the 2.2kg Extreme Whey (Chocolate), I can say I am impressed with how well it mixes - both with water and milk, it tastes really nice and is currently at a decent price (£47.99 at time of writing). Another thing I'm impressed by is the quick delivery service from Extreme Nutrition - 24-48hrs as standard. Nice.


----------



## justheretosnoop

Extreme all the way for me no questions asked. Top products, never a bad review and customer service is second to none.


----------



## BB101

Reflex Instant Whey. Top brand, cleanest and best protein on the market hands down. Only thing it lacks is a strongest tasting because its so clean, but you dont buy supplements for taste its for results! They do have a alternative for better taste, Instant whey deluxe.


----------



## Loz1466868022

BBben1992 said:


> Reflex Instant Whey. Top brand, cleanest and best protein on the market hands down. Only thing it lacks is a strongest tasting because its so clean, but you dont buy supplements for taste its for results! They do have a alternative for better taste, Instant whey deluxe.


Reflex was reccomended to me by a friend and at monster supplements in hull who are owned by phd got a small shop on the side, told me to purchase the reflex not a phd brand, so not sure whats going on there, you purchase for quality yes i agree but it also must taste okay, i started to mix mine with the build and recover because it sweetens it up quite nicely and i get some kre-alk in and yes fleg, its got 20g protein in so im using three scoops to bump up the protein and adding extremes product so will most definately try the extreme whey when i get low


----------



## justheretosnoop

Honestly boys, just stick with Extreme's stuff. Read up on the others and you'll find hit & miss reviews. Read up on Ex's and I bet you won't find a single grumble.


----------



## yannyboy

Just find a brand your happy with and stick to it.

A dearer one might be slightly better in quality and absorption compared to a cheaper one but lets be honest, it's not going to be the difference of turning you into a mass monster.


----------



## Calvin

So, whats about now?

I mean, are you enjoying some alternatives with cheap price?

If you are doing, please share it. regards


----------



## renshaw

I was using Myprotien for about 8 months.

Soon as i stopped using there stuff and started using PHD my gains improved. (Gains went up a little on Myprotein stuff but then stopped)

Now just started using Build and recover  Will tell you my finding in a few months!


----------



## JJay21

Guys get Extreme Nutrition! I have the Pro-6 and finished one tub and just got my second today! Its great stuff, tastes great, mixes well, doesn't make you bloated and I've already increased weight and mass while using it. Admittedly though you have to have a very strict diet as well, get that sorted and you'll be loving life!


----------



## EXTREME

Lozza, we use aspartame in B&R because it helps mask the taste of the HMB and Kre-Alkalyn better than sucralose does, some ingredients are easy to flavour and some just simply arent.

Whoever posted about the guy in the PHD shop telling him to buy reflex, it could have been at the time PhD got tested and was well underdosed, hence the nice taste!

Reflex are a good brand, no better than Extreme Nutrition and their products are certainly no "cleaner". The weak taste could be more to do with the flavour house they buy their flavours from rather than how "clean" the product is.


----------



## mathewstaci

I like optimum nutrition gold standard as a good beginner to intermediate protein. They do contain today a major amount of whey isolate. However, a better protein would contain a mix of whey protein with other slower digesting proteins like casein, and/or egg album.


----------



## jedi_x

i tried ordering using extreme nutritions discount code, but had a call back from them to say I couldnt use the discount as they checked the forum and found I wasn't a regular poster


----------



## Loz1466868022

Get posting then


----------



## EXTREME

Jedi, the discount is for active members of the forum, there are people who aren't even members who are using it so we've tightened up on this by checking people's e-mails to make sure they are members.

I don't think this is unreasonable, do you?


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

Extreme said:


> Jedi, the discount is for active members of the forum, there are people who aren't even members who are using it so we've tightened up on this by checking people's e-mails to make sure they are members.
> 
> I don't think this is unreasonable, do you?


More than reasonable in my opinion.


----------



## Tom84

jedi_x said:


> i tried ordering using extreme nutritions discount code, but had a call back from them to say I couldnt use the discount as they checked the forum and found I wasn't a regular poster


You're not a regular poster... See my logic here 

Come on mate the discount is a thank you for the work we all put into making this a place with good info and welcoming advice - not a freebie because you pressed register - you must think that's fair?


----------



## EXTREME

We only started to do this because there were people claiming a discount who weren't even members and I think that's a p1ss take.

Why should we give the extra discount to random people who don't contribute in any way?


----------



## justheretosnoop

jedi_x said:


> i tried ordering using extreme nutritions discount code, but had a call back from them to say I couldnt use the discount as they checked the forum and found I wasn't a regular poster


I can't believe that's the guys first ever post!!

Even a quick intro saying 'hi, I'm Jedi and I'm here for the discount' would've been better than that!!!


----------



## Loz1466868022

Should have used the force


----------



## saorsa

Here's an interesting article on whey proteins and which one to buy...

http://www.criticalbench.com/whey_supplement_buy.htm


----------



## EXTREME

I've written something similar on the Extreme site about 8 years ago!


----------



## IanW

Ive just ordered some blueberry cheesecake extreme whey,after hearing such good reviews on here.Only bought the small tub but if it tastes as good as promised ill be back for the larger tub


----------



## Eliganza

I've been using PHD Diet Whey and Pharma whey so far, they taste really good but I can't imagine they offer the best nutrition. I will give Extreme nutrition a go next time I run out, hopefully I will have posted in here enough to justify discount by then


----------



## EXTREME

Eliganza, the fact you are a forum member who has made a post gets you a discount by using the MCD25 discount code, it works out you get 30% off rep and 13% off all clothing and accessories not in the specials or stacks category.


----------



## Eliganza

Extreme said:


> Eliganza, the fact you are a forum member who has made a post gets you a discount by using the MCD25 discount code, it works out you get 30% off rep and 13% off all clothing and accessories not in the specials or stacks category.


Well, that was easy  will give you guys a go when I need some supps.


----------



## bshingler1

Extreme protein looks good?


----------



## EXTREME

I'm very proud of that product.

We have users with IBS and Crohns who can't use any other protein who swear by it.

We have people sponsored by other companies who sell their sponsors products and buy it every month.

We have people competing at EVERY level use it due to the low glycemic load and enhanced levels of satiety.


----------



## IanW

This blueberry cheescake flavour is the best shake ive ever tasted,well done Extreme!!


----------



## Mattafcuk

Hi Guys, thanks for all who posted in this thread. I've been training a couple of months and have decided to move to a whey powder instead of buying shakes at the gym PWO. In terms of my goals I've lost about 5 kilos of excess weight which I'm now happy with, and want to start adding lean muscle to my frame.

I've been confused as hell as to what to buy but have been looking for a quality product rather than a cheap one as I see it as a false economy otherwise!!

After much deliberation and almost buying Biotest Metobolic Drive Low Carb I've decided to plump for Extreme Whey for general and PWO and Pro-6 as a night time option, predominately thanks to all the posts in this thread.

Would appreciate anyone offering any advice as to whether I've made an error and should be looking at a different product or if not I'll crack on and look forward to chatting on the boards wih you another time!!


----------



## justheretosnoop

Personally, if the only time you're going to use the whey is PWO i'd go for Build & Recover. However, pretty much the same can be achieved using whey so long as you add some maladextrose into the equation.

Either way, you're on the right track.


----------



## Mattafcuk

Thanks Dorsey - my intention is to use it pre/post workout and at other times during the day depending on when I need to top up my diet with extra protein. From what I understand (and I'm new to this so still learning) for my size / weight / goals I need to take in between 175 & 200g of protein per day (even on recovery days??), hence a portion of whey in my porridge tomorrow!!

I'm guessing maladextrose is some kind of sugar? What's the benefit with it? Kinda worries me as I've tried to pick out something with little sugar in it


----------



## ultimuscle.com

Hi All,

It's took almost 9 months of hard slog but I've finally got the backing from the bank to get up and running, and with the help of a few close gym buddies and my wife I'm hoping to make a real go of this. I'm in the process of setting up a new custom protein powder site - one powder to rule them all, a bit like lord of the rings J - I'm hoping for a bit of feedback on the ingredients we're using and whether you guys would like to see any particular additive pre, intra or post, bulk, loss etc. Bottom line is I appreciate this product is very niche but I want it to be absolutely customisable based on your opinion so please if you have a few minutes to spare take a look at what I've already got options to choose from and let me know what, if anything you would like to see as an ingredient. For now ignore the branding and the pricing as this is just purely for testing purpose to get a feeler for what ingredients I need to buy in bulk.

Thanks for taking the time to read this post.


----------



## EXTREME

If you want to advertise on here contact admin!

Who is blending this for you? Is it Gollum or Gandalf?

How can any formula be £39?

I know your site only went live today but you are in breach of distance selling laws by not having a physical address or phone number.


----------



## Hunnington

I have tried Peakbody Whey and PHD protein they both taste OK.

I will say this and not just as an Extreme athlete but as a person who speaks from the heart as I trully love this sport of bodybuilding. My choice would be Extreme Whey and if money is not a prob would def recommend Extreme Pro 6 as well. My reasons are as follows:

Very easy to digest and trust me I have a very sensitive belly.

The taste is just something unreal (cheesecake flavour)

Both Extreme Whey and Pro 6 leave you full for hours and I have experimented by just having shakes for the day and was trully satisfied between meals.


----------



## Piranha Smudge

EXTREME NUTRITION all the way! Have tried others but always return to Pro 6 first thing and ore bed, with Build and Recover PWO! Awesome customer relations too!

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## rockontop

Yeah Im the same extreme all the way! Easy company to deal with and all qs answered

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mattafcuk

As a beginner and a newbie to this (see above posts) I would recommend Extreme to others in my position. I did a fair bit of research before I bought and am very happy with the choice.

Biggest concerns were: -

- Quality - I'd rather pay a higher price for a better product, otherwise it's a false economy wasting money on substandard products. Do you really want to put something cheap and nasty in your body to save a couple of quid? There's enough people here with enough credibility and experience that will only use extreme to make me feel more than comfortable.

- Taste - heard stories of whey being not great without milk. In fact I enjoy it with water, milk, or in my daily breakfast of porridge.

No complaints here, going back for a repeat purchase in the new year!!


----------



## Farrah

I too have used other products before using Extreme.. I was using CNP Pro-peptide and Pro Recover, I also used PHD, after turning to Extreme i too would never look back... also like Hunni im an athlete too and we dont just say Extreme because they support us in what we love to do, but its because its 100% fact, Extreme use the best ingredients, have the best post workout ( Build and Recover ) that there probably is on the market and Pro-6 has everything you need along with the whey also being just as fantastic!

Im never bloated, I also agree easier to digest and I've encourgaed people to try Extreme products and Ive had feedback from both men and women, one example was a guy was using one brand and felt that he wasnt getting the gains he wanted from it.. but then turned to Pro-6 instead.. ended up loosing a few pounds in a week... maintained muscle... strength was still the same in the gym if not stronger and he was leaner at the same time... 100% proof its the best


----------



## Connie

I think all the major whey protein powder products should be tested independently each year to see if they are as advertised. Myofusion scored quite badly last year when tested.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?key=0Ag9uT-E4EIL7dFZPZnR0WVZybGtFWnRKNzdKNm9XOVE&toomany=true#gid=0


----------



## renshaw

Connie said:


> I think all the major whey protein powder products should be tested independently each year to see if they are as advertised. Myofusion scored quite badly last year when tested.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?key=0Ag9uT-E4EIL7dFZPZnR0WVZybGtFWnRKNzdKNm9XOVE&toomany=true#gid=0


how do companys add there products to the list?? saying my protein is second..its hard to judge how fair the test is!! All brands are not the favoured brands so worries me to think they are listed without listing the known "brands" seems to be list of cheaper stuff!!


----------



## Connie

The brands didn't add their products to the list. Samples of the protein powders were sent by members of a forum(i think it was reddit) to some fella who decided he would test out the protein content due to boredom I presume.


----------



## EXTREME

Nearly all american brands, check out holland and barrat, ha, what have I said all along. Same with Gaspar the friendly ghost!


----------



## stuartcore

gasper the friendly ghost ha, like that one....


----------



## Max1466868006

We launch our new Maximum Performance site next month, a few sample prices are looking like;

1.8kg Max Whey+ - £35 inc delivery. A whey concentrate milk protein isolate blend.

1.8kg Max Mass - £25 inc delivery. A whey concentrate maltodextrin blend.

Max Bullets 60 caps - £49.95 (exact T-Bullet formula)

We'll be offering unflavoured and raws too, everything will be on the site.


----------



## aroundnottingham

Hi guys, this is a great thread. I'm just starting out and was looking for a whey protein shake for after each workout. I picked up some from H&B, which is nice (although very sweet!). From the recommendations on this page, I have just Googled and placed my first order with Extreme (Blueberry Cheesecake flavour).

I'll keep you posted! Thanks again.


----------



## muhammadali

Hey guys, just been reading up on this thread. I've been training for over a year (on&off due to illness) using different products. I am 23, from UK, London and a guy of a really small frame. I started lifting at a horrendous 54KG bodyweight, and am now averaging 70KG. I've tried ON Serious Mass, Boditronics, USN Hyperbolic Mass, and currently on Reflex One stop Xtreme (which tastes absolutely horrible). It is difficult for me to gain weight (I can't seem to get past 70kg now!!) hence why I used those products. I did see rapid gains but also have a bit of a stomach fat now, not to mention the bloating problem. I consume a good amount of fruits, veg and good 400kcal meals 4x a day mostly grilled steak/chicken.

A lot of guys here are talking about Extreme Nutrition. I have never heard of it, would just like some insight as to why it is better/recommended than the brands I have tried/using now and what you would recommend me to take as I am interested in ordering once I finish my current bag! Would really appreciate the help! Thank you.

PS: Also wanted to know which of your products are Halal/Vegetarian friendly

Thanks again!


----------



## EXTREME

All Extreme Nutrition products except RELOAD are Halal friendly.


----------



## muhammadali

Extreme said:


> All Extreme Nutrition products except RELOAD are Halal friendly.


Thank you that's great. Also any advice on which product would be best to take? My goal is to reach 80KG of lean mass, as I explained it is quite difficult for me to gain. What product would you recommend?

Thanks again!


----------



## EXTREME

I think it's more than just supplements you need to look at to help you grow, your diet must be good too, if it's not there is no supplement which will make up for a poor diet.

If you want to get to 80kg you need to eat like an 80kg man now, if you don't how will you ever get there?

As far as supplements go I would recommend our Extreme Pro-6 and our Extreme Build & Recover. Have a Pro-6 at breakfast and bed time and a Build & Recover after training.

There are lots of products I could recommend that would definitely help you but for now I think these 2 products would pretty much cover all bases from a nutrient standpoint.

The Pro-6 is slow release so for 6 hours or so after taking it, it is still releasing amino acids into your bloodstream which will keep you anabolic and help speed your recovery after training.

The Build & Recover has HMB and Kre-Alkalyn along with 50% of the RDA of vitamins and minerals recommended by the World Health Organisation.

Another thing which is important to anyone of Asian descent is that Extreme Nutrition sports nutrition products are low lactose, lactose intolerance is around 50% amongst people Asian, African and Caribbean heritage.


----------



## muhammadali

Extreme said:


> I think it's more than just supplements you need to look at to help you grow, your diet must be good too, if it's not there is no supplement which will make up for a poor diet.
> 
> If you want to get to 80kg you need to eat like an 80kg man now, if you don't how will you ever get there?
> 
> As far as supplements go I would recommend our Extreme Pro-6 and our Extreme Build & Recover. Have a Pro-6 at breakfast and bed time and a Build & Recover after training.
> 
> There are lots of products I could recommend that would definitely help you but for now I think these 2 products would pretty much cover all bases from a nutrient standpoint.
> 
> The Pro-6 is slow release so for 6 hours or so after taking it, it is still releasing amino acids into your bloodstream which will keep you anabolic and help speed your recovery after training.
> 
> The Build & Recover has HMB and Kre-Alkalyn along with 50% of the RDA of vitamins and minerals recommended by the World Health Organisation.
> 
> Another thing which is important to anyone of Asian descent is that Extreme Nutrition sports nutrition products are low lactose, lactose intolerance is around 50% amongst people Asian, African and Caribbean heritage.


Ace thank you for the info, made my first order today!! Got the small ones as I have still half a bag of reflex to finish. Got to say the service is ace and next day free delivery?! Are you for real?

Thanks again!!


----------



## EXTREME

We do try Ali, thanks for the positive feedback.


----------



## muhammadali

Extreme said:


> We do try Ali, thanks for the positive feedback.


Just wrote in the comments box on your website. Products so good I HAD to write a review. Don't think I'll ever be going back to any other brand. Loving the blueberry cheesecake flavour for Pro-6! Just ordered the 2KG one along with B&R! Again whoever is reading this. Give Extreme a try, you won't be going back.


----------



## ElleMac

What an awesome comment, I knew you'd love it Muhammadali 

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jo fairbairn

Awesome Muhammadali!

Quality always shines through!!


----------



## muhammadali

ElleMac said:


> What an awesome comment, I knew you'd love it Muhammadali
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


I actually just recommended Extreme Nutrition to one of the retailers inside David Lloyd Gym (they should be contacting you soon) as they are good personal friends of mine. I'm not sure whether you supply to other retailers but I thought I'd do it a little justice for the Extremely Nutralicious products (see what I did there)  (not that you need it of course). I will still be buying from extreme because I love the service!

If only I could find such quality ingredients in a woman *sigh* (kidding, no sexist remark intended)

I also wanted to know, I use B&R post workout, I know it already has sufficient amount of creatine in it but should I use creatine pre workout as well or is it really not needed/recommended? (I also use pro-6 at breakfast and before bed)

Thanks again!


----------



## jo fairbairn

Great comments! 

Have your creatine or krevolution before and your build&recover after.

Sounds like you've got your supplements spot on!

www.sixpackbags.co.uk


----------



## Has91

After reading all these posts I think I may have to start supplementing a bit more seriously and buy some Pro-6


----------



## LBREED

Has91 said:


> After reading all these posts I think I may have to start supplementing a bit more seriously and buy some Pro-6


Ha!!! Get on the pro 6 mate!!! Awesome stuff!!!


----------



## stuartcore

pro 6 is one of my favourite meals at the min...


----------



## OptimumPT1466868046

Extreme seem to be a very transparent company which sits well with me as I am well aware of the BS that surrounds this industry.

Seems the best thread to ask the question: Which EN products are made in house? Is that in Wiltshire?

With new companies springing up almost weekly, does anyone know where their products are produced as companies seem to delight in keeping this all secret. E.g. Reflex produce products for at least one other company in their Brighton factory. Do CNP do the same in Manchester?

Where are all the brands produced?


----------



## EXTREME

We produce/blend and flavour or capsulate all our products except CLA in Wiltshire.

We source all our ingredients in the EU to EU requirements, everything is IOC testing safe.

Most companies do not manufacture in house but want to keep it secret because they don't want someone else going to their supplier and having a product made which may end up being really similar to theirs OR they don't want you to know it's from Vydex/Suppleform or Whites Farm/Sports Nutrition Europe.


----------



## OptimumPT1466868046

Thanks for the reply,

I have phoned your office as I am in Wiltshire myself. Would love a business visit if possible.


----------



## OptimumPT1466868046

Extreme said:


> We produce/blend and flavour or capsulate all our products except CLA in Wiltshire.
> 
> We source all our ingredients in the EU to EU requirements, everything is IOC testing safe.
> 
> Most companies do not manufacture in house but want to keep it secret because they don't want someone else going to their supplier and having a product made which may end up being really similar to theirs OR they don't want you to know it's from Vydex/Suppleform or Whites Farm/Sports Nutrition Europe.


Yes, well aware of their exploits and under dosing, no exaggeration to say that one poor bloke took his own life over it but mention anything on other bodybuilding forums and your posts just get deleted.


----------



## OptimumPT1466868046

This is in answer to another thread about what we look for in protein products, I was unable to post, please move if necessary.

Interesting debate, since the introduction of VAT I have found many people looking to get value for money.

Endorsements mean very little, how many people know that The Protein Works sponsor Everton FC or Go Nutrition sponsor an ex worlds strongest man?

There are lots of frustrations with whey sold in pouches, in truth the seals don't work and tubs are preferable but pouches are not only cheaper to manufacture but cheaper to ship as well, I have had 8kg of pouches delivered in a box which would only take 1 2.2kg tub.

I think consumers can be placed in 3 categories, those who know a fair bit about nutrition and would look at carb content, fast and slow released in blends and BCAA content. These people are happy to spend a little more and would seek out the likes of Pro-6, Pro Peptide and Peptide Fusion for example.

There are some that know a little about nutrition and look for the likes of USN and Sci-Mx

There are those that know very little and think "whey is whey" and the likes of Olympus Health and those companies loading their products with cheap soy or wheat protein to boost the protein profile are benefitting.

Of course the financial pressures will force those in the first 2 brackets to look at deals from the bulk suppliers who have employed referral schemes to give away free 10 serving bags to generate interest and they invest a lot of time promoting with reps on forums.

I have sold nutrition products and if it's displayed on shelves in a gym or shop then in my experience the appearance does make a difference. Pre workouts sell better if they have interesting names and shiny lids.

I don't think it's a coincidence that with all the competition the likes of Sci-MX, Met-RX and Maxinutrition have all rebranded.

Taste seems to be more important than ever before if you are to believe the bulk suppliers and see the wacky flavours they produce. Funny enough I put 14 different flavours into a gym and the most requested flavours are now Strawberry, Chocolate and Vanilla.


----------



## TheTransporter

There is so much crap availabel now since VAT was added and mostt ov it really is crap. Privat label stuff, hoow do anybody know if its accurate or not and when they say its 80% prottein but it sttill tastes like gainer does you n that it cant be right.


----------



## OptimumPT1466868046

Protein 'spiking' is rife amongst the cheaper brands.


----------



## EXTREME

When you say protein spiking OPT, what do you mean by that?

A lot on here won't know what you mean.


----------



## OptimumPT1466868046

Yes good point.

Surely I only need to be concerned with the overall protein level of the formula?

Sadly it is not as simple as that. In fact, there is a final ploy used to artificially increase the protein levels, and this is arguably the worst of all. The addition of low value and low quality amino acid powders to protein blends can actually cause them to give a false positive result on a protein.

Some amino acid powders are good and can help increase protein synthesis, for example the BCAAs (leucine isoleucine and valine). Other amino acids, such as glycine, have little or no benefit when it comes to training and recovery. However they are cheap, and can cause false positive results in laboratory protein tests, so some companies cheat by adding large volumes of them to their protein blends. Their presence causes the protein content to appear higher than it really is in test results.


----------



## Max1466868006

Creatine does the same thing


----------

